# Bomb threat at Halifax Shipyards



## jollyjacktar (19 Mar 2013)

Shared under the provisions of Sec 29 of the Copyright Act.



> March 19, 2013 Updated: March 19, 2013 | 2:15 pm
> 
> *Police investigating after bomb threat called into Halifax Shipyard*
> By Philip Croucher
> ...



Let the games begin.  They were speculating on the radio this morning that the new budget will have an adverse effect on the shipbuilding program's progress.


----------



## cupper (19 Mar 2013)

Either someone was running late, or wanted the day off.


----------

